

Unfaithful World Map - datums
https://tecnilogica.cartodb.com/viz/56e702fe-4693-11e5-8f79-0e853d047bba/public_map

======
frewsxcv
Seems to be a good example of [https://xkcd.com/1138/](https://xkcd.com/1138/)

